# Wie ich in WAR mein RUCKELN besiegte



## wolfgar (27. September 2008)

Immer wieder lese ich im Forum das sich bei einigen das ruckeln von WAR nicht weg bekommen lässt .

Hier ein kleiner Tipp:

Offensichtlich gibts bei WAR noch nicht alle einstellung die wirklich was mit dem Ruckeln zu tun haben ;O)
Hierzu solltet ihr direckt unter éurem Betriebsysthem eure Grafigkarten einstellungen ändern zum beispiel: Anti Aliasing, Trilineare Filterung, Anisotrope Filterung und Tribble Buffering findet ihr nicht im WAR Menü ;O)

Schaltet es einfach unter Windows aus und alles wird gut ;O)
Meine Vorgehensweise hier war immer : alles aus schalten und danach langsam wieder hoch stellen bis es immernoch nicht ruckelt und trotzdem noch gut aus schaut.

Das kostet etwas zeit bringt aber ne menge mehr als an den WAR Buttons rum zu hämmern und doch keine Performance steigerung zu erreichen .

Bitte haltet den Beitrag oben damit auch andere etwas von diesem Tipp haben ;O)

Nachtrag: Es wurde mitlerweile festgestellt das wenn ihr Alle eure Einstellungen unter Windows Hoch schraubt ( die leute mit den Tollen Imba rechnern) dann läuft es tatsache ruckelfrei. Habs getestet und stimmt ;O)


----------



## BloodyLove (27. September 2008)

Viiieeeele Leute haben trotz toller Hardware nach einiger spielzeit ein grausames Ruckeln...
Ich Selbst bin mit einer 8800GTX, einem übertakteten A64 X2 6400+ und 2 GB Corsair DDR2 RAM auf 4-4-4-12er Latenzen gesegnet und habe mich doch sehr über die Ruckler gewundert...
Auch dass das Bild immer öfters beim switch auf Windows XP aus dem Spiel heraus, einfach schwarz blieb, nervte mit der Zeit...

Nachdem es ja nun genügend Guides zum Verbessern der Leistung gibt und allesamt in meinem Fall nichts gebracht haben, schaute ich mir einfach mal den Treiber an...

Dummerweise hatte ich noch den nVidia 169.21 installiert... nach dem ich den aktuellen Treiber (immerhin der 178.13) runtergeladen und installiert hatte, kam nach dem Neustart der HAMMER:

KEIN RUCKELN MEHR - AUCH NACH MEHREREN STUNDEN !!!
KEIN BLACK-SCREEN MEHR NACH DEM SWITCH ZUM DESKTOP !!!

So nervig wie diese Aussetzer im Spiel sind, so einfach war in meinem Fall auch die Lösung...

AKTUELLE TREIBER 4TW !!!


Ich hoffe, dieser doch relativ naheliegende Gedanke mit dem Treiber kann doch noch dem Einen oder Anderen helfen...


----------



## Immortalis (27. September 2008)

dürften mitlerweile auch schon en paar bemerkt haben das es daran liegen könnte


----------



## BloodyLove (27. September 2008)

Immortalis schrieb:


> dürften mitlerweile auch schon en paar bemerkt haben das es daran liegen könnte




Wollts nur nochmal gesagt haben!


----------



## Ogil (27. September 2008)

Ay - anzumerken ist vielleicht, dass der Treiber 178.13 vom Donnerstag ist. Also ganz neu! Ich lade ihn auf jeden Fall grade runter und schau mal, ob's was bringt...


----------



## Draner (27. September 2008)

ich habe alten treiber installiert und nun geht es besser als mit neuem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moonstrider (27. September 2008)

Ich finde  diesen Thread doch echt mal sinnvoll. Besser als 90% der Threads hier.

Warum?  :  Es gibt auch leute die ihren Treiber nur 1x pro Jahr updaten, manche auch nie weil sie es einfach nicht besser wissen.

Nur weil jemand gute Hardware hat muss man noch lange keine Ahnung davon haben. Kenn ich auch ein paar solcher Beispiele.


----------



## maxxscho (27. September 2008)

Danke für den Tip, warte schon auf nen neuen Treiber, habe nämlich auch die gleichen Probleme wie du sie hattest (x2 6000, GTX 260, 3GB RAM).
Ich hab auch schon alles versucht, und nichts. Werd das mal heute Abend ausprobieren.


----------



## Albatou (27. September 2008)

Ich benutz den Beta-Treiber mit meiner 8800GT schon lange. Der läuft bei mir auch besser aber nicht bei WAR (zumindest subjektiv hab ich nicht viel gemerkt). Bei AoC hat der mir aber sehr viel gebracht.


----------



## Ogil (27. September 2008)

Also ich hab grade vom 175er zum 178er gewechselt - und subjektiv erscheint er mir auch fluessiger (bei gleichen Einstellungen). Ich hatte jetzt auch in einem Stuetzpunkt 60-70FPS wo ich vorher vielleicht 50 hatte (wenn alles gut ging). Also auf jeden Fall austesten!


----------



## Knallfix (27. September 2008)

109mb mittlerweile 0o
weia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (27. September 2008)

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass Toshiba das für seine Notebooks bald rausbringt. Diese vorgefertigten Geschichten gehen mir langsam auf den Fuß..


----------



## Nevad (27. September 2008)

Weiß jmd wie es mit den ATItreibern und WAR aussieht?


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (27. September 2008)

Mit den neuesten ATI Treibern, vom 17 dieses Monats müssten die glaube ich sein, läuft WAR bei mir absolut flüssig.


----------



## Jedesto (27. September 2008)

noob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (27. September 2008)

LenoxMcDuff schrieb:


> Mit den neuesten ATI Treibern, vom 17 dieses Monats müssten die glaube ich sein, läuft WAR bei mir absolut flüssig.



Wie sieht dein System in etwa aus?


----------



## NikonTaerar (27. September 2008)

Also bei mir Hilft es leider nicht richtig -.-

AMD Athlon 64 Singel Core 3700+  aufgebohrt von 2.21 GHz auf 2,80 GHz 
4GB Corsair PC 400 Ram und na Nvidia 8900 GT schaffe es nicht ohne Ruckler selbst mit neuen Treiber -.-


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (27. September 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Wie sieht dein System in etwa aus?



Win XP
Intel Singlecore 3,7 GHz
2 GB RAM
ATI Radeon 9800

Also eigentlich ein sehr veraltetes System, war auch sehr überrascht wie gut WAR trotzdem läuft. Schatten hab ich aus und Sichweite auf Mittel, ansonsten alles an/hoch. Das einzige was ich habe sind Lags, die aber nicht an meinem System liegen, ansonsten bis jetzt in jeder Situation ruckelfrei und ich habe schon einige RvR Belagerungen gemacht. Gut mit mehr als 40 Spielern pro Seite wirds sicher auch schlimmer aber ich hab ja noch etwas Spielraum zum runterschrauben.


----------



## Tic0 (27. September 2008)

Hey,

Ich habe mir den Treiber gestern auch installiert. Allerdings hat es bei mir nichts bewirkt.

Jetzt wollte ich einmal Fragen, wie du den Treiber installiert hast?
Sprich, den alten Grafiktreiber gelöscht hast, bevor du den neuen installiert hast -
oder hast du einfach den neuen Installiert?

Ich Frage deshalb, da ich meine Treiber bisher eigtl. immer einfach drüber installiert habe.
Nun hab ich aber mal den Hinweiß gelesen, das man seine Grafiktreiber vorher löschen
sollte/muss - ist da was dran? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke,
mfG


----------



## atleno (27. September 2008)

Den alten treiber auf jeden fall vor dem neuen über den geräte manager deinstallierenn


----------



## Riku182 (27. September 2008)

So habe mir eben ne neue Graka gekauft GeForce 9400 GT läuft alles Perfekt ohne ruckler auch im RvR


----------



## Albatou (27. September 2008)

Generell kann man mal festhalten, dass neue Treiber oft viele technische Probleme lösen. Aber noch nie und ich meine wirklich NIE hats das oft erhoffte Performance-Wunder gegeben. Neue Treiber, 100% mehr Leistung gibts nicht. 10% wären schon viel und das wird auch in der Regel dadurch erkauft, dass die Treiber bei Spielen automatisch die Grafikqualität reduzieren ohne dass der Benutzer etwas davon erfährt.


----------



## Areson (27. September 2008)

Also ich kann das hier bestätigen. Hab mir eben den neuen Treiber installiert, WAR gestartet, alles auf Max, sogar die Sichtweite und es läuft ruckelfrei. Vorher hatte ich es auf ausgeglichen eingestellt und hatte trotzdem Ruckler. Jetzt ist alles weg. Konnte zwar nur kurz testen aber die Verbesserung ist deutlich gewesen. Versuche nachher mal ein Szenario, mal sehen wie es ist wenn viele Spieler dargestellt werden. 

System ist AMD Ahtlon 64 3800+ X2 DualCore
3GB DDR2 Ram
Win XP
Geforce 9600 GT


----------



## wolfgar (27. September 2008)

/push


----------



## Elathar (27. September 2008)

ja alles ausstellen.dan sieht die grafik noch besser aus,als sie sowieso schon ist oO


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. September 2008)

Steht doch auch das die Leistung erhöht wird und nicht das Aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (27. September 2008)

Wobei AF und AA normalerweise eh schon anwendungsgesteuert sind.


----------



## Albatou (27. September 2008)

Schalte alles aus und es läuft schneller. Suuuhuuuhuuuper Tipp, ehrlich^^
.
.
.
.






NOT!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riku182 (27. September 2008)

Köntet ihr vllt noch sagen wie man das auschaltet denn "unter Windows" bringt einem nicht viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zenek (27. September 2008)

Riku182 schrieb:


> Köntet ihr vllt noch sagen wie man das auschaltet denn "unter Windows" bringt einem nicht viel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jede Grafikkarte hat auch ein Programm dabei welches du in der Taskleiste findest.
ATI Grakas z.b den Catalyst wenn ich mich richtig erinnere und Nvidia karten eben Nvidia-Einstellungen.
Dort kannste dann ne Menge einstellen.


----------



## Wunala (27. September 2008)

Das ist doch alles Quark mit Soße  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es bringt vielleicht was für die Leute,die eh gerade mal die Mindesanforderungen erfüllen.Ich habe ein Fast Highend System(Duo 2,4 Ghz,4GB 1066 RAM,8800GTS/640MB,Vista64)und trotz ALLES auf minimum beim RvR,ruckelt bzw. laggt es !! Questen läuft einwandfrei(max. Einstellungen),aber die performance in Szenarios und PQ`s ist unter aller Sau gecodet und daran liegt es und nicht an den Einstellungen !! Hoffe,es kommt bald ein Performance Patch der die nvidia Karten ansteuert und nicht auf onboard Grafik optimiert ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## antileet (27. September 2008)

Zenek schrieb:


> Jede Grafikkarte hat auch ein Programm dabei welches du in der Taskleiste findest.
> ATI Grakas z.b den Catalyst wenn ich mich richtig erinnere und Nvidia karten eben Nvidia-Einstellungen.
> Dort kannste dann ne Menge einstellen.


genau, oder du lädst dir nHancer und änderst damit deine grafikeinstellungen um - gilt aber eigentlich nur zur verbesserung der grafik, nicht zur verschlechterung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   WAR mit AA und AF an sieht schon viel besser aus als im original  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lion3232 (27. September 2008)

also ich hab mir vor einer woche einen pc gekauft wo war flüssig drauf läuft(auch im szenario): 2x2.66Ghz, 4GB RAM, geforce 9600GT. 
ich hatt nur ab und zu disc´s, aber seit ein paar tagen gehts flüsssig und das immer........ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (27. September 2008)

BloodyLove schrieb:


> Viiieeeele Leute haben trotz toller Hardware nach einiger spielzeit ein grausames Ruckeln...
> Ich Selbst bin mit einer 8800GTX, einem übertakteten A64 X2 6400+ und 2 GB Corsair DDR2 RAM auf 4-4-4-12er Latenzen gesegnet und habe mich doch sehr über die Ruckler gewundert...
> Auch dass das Bild immer öfters beim switch auf Windows XP aus dem Spiel heraus, einfach schwarz blieb, nervte mit der Zeit...
> 
> ...



so so KEIN RUCKELN MEHR - AUCH NACH MEHREREN STUNDEN !!! (Besonders im BG auch wenn keiner in der nähe ist!)
KEIN BLACK-SCREEN MEHR NACH DEM SWITCH ZUM DESKTOP !!! (das kommt bei mir immer auch schon beim ersten mal mini.)

aha..ich habe auch den neusten...auch ne 8800 GTX...QC6600 4 mal 2.40g
4 gig high end ram......Vista64 Home Basic..
Und das AOC und WAR sind die einzigen games die rucken......

Wobei WAR 100 mal besser ist wie AOC......Age of Bug und so....

Aber WAR macht spass...das bekommen die in den griff...is ja noch ganz neu das game..
Da mach ich mir nicht so grosse sorgen.


----------



## Ogil (27. September 2008)

> # Mehrere Verbesserungen der 3D-Anwendungsleistung hinzugefügt. Im Folgenden einige Beispiele für Verbesserungen, die mit dem Treiber v178.13 WHQL im Vergleich zum Treiber v175.19 WHQL gemessen wurden:
> 
> * Verbesserung mit einem einzelnen Grafikprozessor um bis zu 11 % bei 3DMark Vantage (Einstellung ‘Leistung’)
> * Verbesserung mit einem einzelnen Grafikprozessor um bis zu 11 % bei Assassin's Creed DX10
> ...



Das ist die offizielle Aussage zum Treiber. Mir hat es wie gesagt schon was gebracht - ich kann jetzt zum Bsp. ruckelfrei schnell drehen, wo ich zuvor leichte Ruckler hatte. Ich habe auch eine 8800GTX. Dass das nicht bei jedem alle Probleme loest ist logisch - aber einen Versuch ist es sicher wert.


----------



## Carimba (27. September 2008)

Und wer nicht warten will bis nvidia mal wieder etwas offiziell auf ihre Seite stellt, schaut einfach mal bei den jungs von guru3d.com vorbei. 

Besser wird bei mir mit dem neuen Treiber nüschts. Zocke weiterhin im Fenster Modus. Ruckelt im BG wie Sau, meine Hardware ist minimal besser als die des Threaderstellers. Und ich bin schon auf halber Sichtweite, keinen Schatten und nur Gruppeneffekten!

Hoffen auf einen Patch der Performance bringt, darf man ja...


----------



## Ogil (27. September 2008)

Hmm - seltsam. Also meine HW ist sogar noch bissl schlechter (naja - zumindest teilweise) als die des TE:

AMD-64-X2-5600+ (2x2,8GHz)
4GB RAM
NVIDIA GForce8800GTX
32-Bit-Vista

Damit hab ich im Spiel alle Regler auf Maximum drehen koennen, in den NVidia-Einstellungen hab ich 16xAF und 2xAA aktiviert. Damit ruckelt nix und ich hab im Schnitt so 50FPS. Kann also nicht meckern...


----------



## seppix@seppix (27. September 2008)

Erstmal dickes THX hab ich ganz vergessen musste ich ja auch bei AoC machen aber ich hatte nen pc crash und hab vergessen mir den neuen runterzuladen.


----------



## glockenturm11 (27. September 2008)

Carimba schrieb:


> Und wer nicht warten will bis nvidia mal wieder etwas offiziell auf ihre Seite stellt, schaut einfach mal bei den jungs von guru3d.com vorbei.
> 
> Besser wird bei mir mit dem neuen Treiber nüschts. Zocke weiterhin im Fenster Modus. Ruckelt im BG wie Sau, meine Hardware ist minimal besser als die des Threaderstellers. Und ich bin schon auf halber Sichtweite, keinen Schatten und nur Gruppeneffekten!
> 
> Hoffen auf einen Patch der Performance bringt, darf man ja...




Hast du schon alle drei "goldenen" Performancetweaks ausprobiert?

1. Profil für war.exe in der nvidia/ATi Systemsteuerung anlegen und AA und AF einschalten
2. das BuffThrottle AddOn installiert,welches besonders in den Szenarien ordentlich Performance bringt
3. die Lightmaps / Specular  in der settings.xml auf false gesetzt (für das Eigene1 Profil)  [nur in den WAR Optionen deaktivieren reicht nicht]



Man kann übrigens in der settings.xml die Auflösung manuell auf 800x600 runterstellen, was für schwächere Rechner empfehlenswert ist


----------



## Arandis (27. September 2008)

Also ich kann mit einem
C2D E 8200 @ 3ghz
4GB RAM
HD 3870 mit Catalyst 8.9 Treiber
und Vista 
alles vollkommen flüssig auf höchsten Einstellung spielen. Mit meinen Notebook siehts da schon anders aus.... aber auf niedrig ist alles noch halbwegs spielbar.

Gruß 
Arandis


----------



## xirosch (27. September 2008)

Also ich bin auch sehr überrascht. Wer schon sehr genervt, daß ich mich immer durch die Szenarien durchruckeln mußte, mit vielleicht (in extremfällen) vielleicht 2 frames pro sekunde. Aber Heiler geht das noch einigermaßen :-)

Hatte mein Rechner vor etwa 2-3 Wochen neu installiert und hatte daher nicht wieder auf die ATI-Homepage geschaut, daher auch nicht gesehen, daß ein Tag vor Release neue Treiber veröffentlich wurden.

Nun, gerade Treiber aktualisiert und wirklich ein *viel* besseres Spielgefühl. Merke bei viel Action in den Szenarien zwar immer noch eine Reduzierung der Framerate, aber kein wirklcihes "Ruckeln" mehr. Endlich kann ich flüssig spielen. Macht nun noch mehr Spaß :-)

Danke für die Erinnerung an das eigentlich Selbstverstädnliche.

Gruß
Xirosch


----------



## xirosch (27. September 2008)

oooops - irgendwie verklickt


----------



## AoC.Virtus (28. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Generell kann man mal festhalten, dass neue Treiber oft viele technische Probleme lösen. Aber noch nie und ich meine wirklich NIE hats das oft erhoffte Performance-Wunder gegeben. Neue Treiber, 100% mehr Leistung gibts nicht. 10% wären schon viel und das wird auch in der Regel dadurch erkauft, dass die Treiber bei Spielen automatisch die Grafikqualität reduzieren ohne dass der Benutzer etwas davon erfährt.



doch dieses Wunder gab es schon >>>> Armed Assault <<<<


----------



## Frogo (28. September 2008)

Sagenhaft, ich hatte noch den Treiber vor einem Jahr drauf ;-)
Ich spielte bis jezt immer so mit nur 20-25 bps im bg jezt sind es 40-50 !
Danke das du mich erinnert hast :-)

Btw: ich habe jezt antisotropischer Filter auf aus gestellt, das spiel kommt mir somit weicher vor, als auf 16x, liegt das ein meiner Graka ?

Geforce 8800 GTX


----------



## Mlrs (28. September 2008)

der treiber is echt super, endlich ruckelfreies RvR. 
das game macht mir von tag zu tag mehr spass.
hab gerade 12 stunden am stück gezockt.
 jetzt erstma was essen und dann nomma 12 stunden , hrhrhr


----------



## dschakarin (28. September 2008)

ich kenn mich ja garnicht aus mit dieser treibergeschichte darum frage ich mal 
geht der für alle grafikkarten mit 6 am anfang  weil ich hab ne 6800 GO  und mit so notebookversionen solls ja immer sone sache sein...


----------



## Fenrik (28. September 2008)

dschakarin schrieb:


> ich kenn mich ja garnicht aus mit dieser treibergeschichte darum frage ich mal
> geht der für alle grafikkarten mit 6 am anfang  weil ich hab ne 6800 GO  und mit so notebookversionen solls ja immer sone sache sein...



Mit Notebookversionen kenn ich mich zwar nicht aus, aber wenn da steht das der Treiber auf der 6er Reihe funktioniert bedeutet das, dass er auf deiner 6800 laufen wird. Aber hab auch gehört das das bei Notebooks anders is.....


----------



## Knallfix (28. September 2008)

notebooks brauchen eigene treiber, bei nvidia gibts leider nur noch ab 7xxxgo treiber.
eventuell mal beim notebook hersteller schauen.

topic:
bei nvidia karten im treiber aa16, af 16,  multi sampling an. 
läuft wesentlich besser als mit "schnelleren" einstellungen.
http://vnboards.ign.com/warhammer_online_t...08646752/p1/?34


----------



## derwaynez (28. September 2008)

BloodyLove schrieb:


> Viiieeeele Leute haben trotz toller Hardware nach einiger spielzeit ein grausames Ruckeln...
> Ich Selbst bin mit einer 8800GTX, einem übertakteten A64 X2 6400+ und 2 GB Corsair DDR2 RAM auf 4-4-4-12er Latenzen gesegnet und habe mich doch sehr über die Ruckler gewundert...
> Auch dass das Bild immer öfters beim switch auf Windows XP aus dem Spiel heraus, einfach schwarz blieb, nervte mit der Zeit...
> 
> ...


neuer pc


----------



## maxxscho (28. September 2008)

Ich hab jetzt auch vom Forceware 177.41 auf 178.13 gewechselt und es läuft schon mal sehr viel besser. Ich hatte vorher auch Ruckler, die mir wie Nachladeruckler vorkamen, die sind jetzt fast gänzlich verschwunden, nur mehr sehr selten vorhanden, was aber glaub ich an der noch nicht perfekten Optimierung des Spiels herrührt.

Jedenfalls ist dieser treiber schon mal sehr sehr gut. RvR-Schlachten hab ich noch nicht probiert.


----------



## dschakarin (28. September 2008)

ja ne der hier geht nicht und der neuste treiber auf der herstellerseite is von 2006 und verbessert leider auch nicht das ruckeln und so


----------



## glockenturm11 (28. September 2008)

dschakarin schrieb:


> ja ne der hier geht nicht und der neuste treiber auf der herstellerseite is von 2006 und verbessert leider auch nicht das ruckeln und so




http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/forum/index....showtopic=20269
bzw
http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/forum/index....showtopic=20270

Der klappt auf jeden Fall. herunteraden, entpacken, gemoddete INF herunterladen und Original INF ersetzen, Setup starten. Fertig.


----------



## Blah (28. September 2008)

Vielen Dank an TE. Hab nämlich net gewusst, dass jetzt schon wieder neuer Treiber verfügbar ist!


----------



## etmundi (28. September 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an TE. Hab nämlich net gewusst, dass jetzt schon wieder neuer Treiber verfügbar ist!




Ich gehe regelmäßig auf Nvidia und 
dann auf automatische Erkennung. Ein klick und ich weis bescheid.


----------



## wolfgar (28. September 2008)

/push


----------



## glockenturm11 (28. September 2008)

Mit AA und AF aktiviert läufts besser, als wenn man beides deaktiviert.
Dazu BuffThrottle und das Game flutscht...
In den settings.xml am besten noch Specular/Lightmaps auf False setzen.


----------



## Frogo (28. September 2008)

> Mit AA und AF aktiviert läufts besser, als wenn man beides deaktiviert.


AF bringt es ( zumindest jezt ) nicht in War


----------



## derwaynez (28. September 2008)

wolfgar schrieb:


> /push


/sign


----------



## Riku182 (28. September 2008)

Sorry aber bin ein ziemlicher Noob in sowas aber was ist AA und AF?

Edit: ok hat sich erledigt Google hilft^^


----------



## Ætherschwall (28. September 2008)

Frogo schrieb:


> AF bringt es ( zumindest jezt ) nicht in War



AF bringt in war was bzw wenn ich es auschalte sind die Texturen verschwommen und beim hochstellen sehe ich details also es bringt was.


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (29. September 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe gerade folgendes problem:
Und zwar laden ständig im Spiel die texturen nach... Mein Charakter und die umgebung werden auf einmal total verschwommen und das spiel stockt dementsprechend ständig. Nachdem die Texturen neu geladen sind, kann ich 5 meter laufen und die gleiche prozedur.. also unspielbar.
Das Problem hab ich aber erst seid dem ich den neusten Treiber für meine Grafikkarte auf dem System habe.
Hab eine ATI Mobility Radeon x1600 und Catalysttreiber 8.9 ... hat da jemand ne lösung, was ich für einstellungen vornehmen kann ingame oder im Treiberprogramm ?
Arbeitsspeicher hab ich heute aufgestockt, daran dürfte es nicht liegen.
Gruß


----------



## Lemonskunk (29. September 2008)

das laggen und freezen im rvr is echt das schlimmste , zumal als heiler ..richtig lustig is dann ein inzen besuch , wo man ultra flüssig spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (29. September 2008)

glockenturm11 schrieb:


> Mit AA und AF aktiviert läufts besser, als wenn man beides deaktiviert.
> Dazu BuffThrottle und das Game flutscht...
> In den settings.xml am besten noch Specular/Lightmaps auf False setzen.


Ich hab echt ein absolutes Spitzensystem, aber trotz all dieser Tipps läuft WAR im Normalbetrieb bei 39 Frames und im RvR bei 18. Das ist absoluter Hohn wenn ich bedenke das ich parallel Crysis Warhead auf Ultra High mit konstanten 75 FPS spielen kann.

Das ist echt der einzige Punkt der meinen Spielspaß trübt.


----------



## dschakarin (29. September 2008)

wie änder ich in den settings soecular und lightmaps?  bei mir lässt sich da ncihts dran ändern


----------



## derwaynez (29. September 2008)

wolfgar schrieb:


> Immer wieder lese ich im Forum das sich bei einigen das ruckeln von WAR nicht weg bekommen lässt .
> 
> Hier ein kleiner Tipp:
> 
> ...


übertakten


----------



## Protek (29. September 2008)

Wunala schrieb:


> Das ist doch alles Quark mit Soße
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hast du dir schon die aktuellsten Treiber geladen... ?^^ 

Also was etwas bringt ist Sichtweite nach unten schrauben, und vlt Schatten aus, aber der Rest der Einstellungen kann man normalerweise oben lassen, bei mir läufts sogar auf dem Notebook.

Also bei einigen hat ein aktueller Treiber geholfen. Natürlich müssen die noch Patchen, denke da liegt noch einiges im Argen, man sieht es ja bei Crysis Warhead, die haben einiges besser gemacht als beim alten Crysis.


----------



## Rendschy (29. September 2008)

An die Nvidia Graka Besitzer, ladet euch mal den neuen Treiber 178.13 runter.... hat bei mir Wunder bewirkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riku182 (29. September 2008)

Mhh habe mal eine Frage warum zieht Warhammer Online so viel Leistung im Gegensatz zu anderen Spielen wobei die Grafik nicht gerade die Beste ist?


----------



## acaddo (29. September 2008)

Wunala schrieb:


> Das ist doch alles Quark mit Soße
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





lol fast highend system !? wann war das ?


----------



## Bordin (29. September 2008)

Warhammer braucht kaum anforderungen das steht nicht nur auf der hülle es ist fakt.

das problem bei euch ist eigendlich recht einfach:

Grafikkartentreiber aktualisieren.

gibt schon mehrere treadhs mit diesem vorschlag und sehr vielen positieven ergebnissen, versucht es einfach mal.
Nvidia hat in der letzten zeit für fast alle grafikkartentypen neue treiber rausgebracht

MFG


----------



## Satus (29. September 2008)

wolfgar schrieb:


> Immer wieder lese ich im Forum das sich bei einigen das ruckeln von WAR nicht weg bekommen lässt .
> 
> Hier ein kleiner Tipp:
> 
> ...



Bei Euch lässt sich WAR nicht starten? Dann einfach den Powerknopf am PC drücken um ihn anzuschalten! Falls ds nicht funktioniert, schaut nach ob sich der PC-Netzstecker in der Steckdose befindet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## acaddo (29. September 2008)

Satus schrieb:


> Bei Euch lässt sich WAR nicht starten? Dann einfach den Powerknopf am PC drücken um ihn anzuschalten! Falls ds nicht funktioniert, schaut nach ob sich der PC-Netzstecker in der Steckdose befindet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




furchtbares Volk


----------



## jdf (29. September 2008)

Hallo,

hier einige Tipps, die bei mir (DC 6400, 4GB Hauptspeicher, 8800GT) einiges gebracht haben:

1. aktuellste Grafikkartentreiber, man kann's nicht oft genug betonen - hat mir rund 15 FPS gebracht (von 168.irgendwas auf 177.93(?) Beta aufgerüstet, 178.x Retail ist mittlerweile veröffentlicht).
2. Ein Tool wie nHancer (zur Not tut's auch die Profilverwaltung des Grafikkartentreibers), um die Grafikeinstellungen für WAR gezielt einstellen zu können.
3. Skurillerweise läuft das Spiel bei mir ___massiv___ besser, wenn ich AA via Grafikkartentreiber auf 8x und AF auf 16x stelle - nicht 'Anwendungsgesteuert' sondern fix eingestellt. Dies wiederspricht dem Verhalten jedes anderen Spiels, das ich jemals gespielt habe, holt aber gegenüber z.B. AA=2x unf AF=4x locker 10 FPS raus. Bitte wenigstens testen, Spiel sieht auch signifikant besser aus damit.
VSYNC in jedem Fall auf aus stellen. 
Ich spiele auf 1680x1050 und erreiche hiermit in der freien Wildbahn bzw. in Camps (Sichtweite 75%) zwischen 50 und 75 FPS.

Wer deutlich drunterliegt oder nochmehr Leistung will: Reflektionen & Beleuchtung in den Grafikoptionen abschalten. Spiel sieht hinterher ziemlich flach aus, dafür würde dies in meiner Konfiguration rund 20 FPS bringen, muss jeder selbst abwägen. Man kann diese Settings zwar in laufenden Spiel abschalten, sie lassen sich aber leider erst nach einem Restart bei mir wieder mit entsprechendem Ergebnis aktivieren (sehr schade, sonst könnte man lässig zwischen PvE+schöner Grafik und RvR+Billig-Grafik switchen - so muss man sich für das persönlich kleinere Übel entscheiden.

Was dann noch störte, waren kleine "Mikro-Ruckler", dagegen half mir:

1. Buffthrottle-Addon (0,5 Sek. Verzögerung)
2. Filtern des Chatfensters (Häkchen bei Monster weg stellt die nervigen "NPC macht dies und sagt jenes"-Spammessages ab, erzeugt jedesmal ein minimales zuckeln)
3. Löschen des CombatLog-Registers im Chat(erzeugt in großen Schlachten tausende von kleinen Zucklern die einen in den Wahnsinn treiben^^).

RvR & Szenarien laufen eigentlich immer mit 40-60 FPS; im Getümmel mit zig Spielern gibt's auch mal Spikes Sichtung 25,20 FPS - ist aber verschmerzbar und war z.B. bei WoW auch nicht anders (da lief PvE halt mit rund 100-140 FPS).

Das Game ist so absolut spielbar _und_ bietet auch was für's Auge.


HTH,

JDF


----------



## Diba (29. September 2008)

Danke für die Tips mit den Treiber hab das mit meiner neuen geforce 9600 gt versucht aber irgendwie is alles unverändert.

Mein system: 3.2ghz
                    2gig arbeitsspeicher
                    und auch noch winXP

und nachdem ich mir den neuen treiber installiert hab lief das spiel für ca 5-10 äußerst flüßig keine lags kein ruckeln aber...nach dem ersten 
ladebildschirm is wieder alles beim alten. Ruckeln vom allerfeinsten in bgs geht fast gar nix und in inis geht auch nix.

lg


----------



## derwaynez (29. September 2008)

BloodyLove schrieb:


> Viiieeeele Leute haben trotz toller Hardware nach einiger spielzeit ein grausames Ruckeln...
> Ich Selbst bin mit einer 8800GTX, einem übertakteten A64 X2 6400+ und 2 GB Corsair DDR2 RAM auf 4-4-4-12er Latenzen gesegnet und habe mich doch sehr über die Ruckler gewundert...
> Auch dass das Bild immer öfters beim switch auf Windows XP aus dem Spiel heraus, einfach schwarz blieb, nervte mit der Zeit...
> 
> ...


ahh thx


----------



## dschakarin (29. September 2008)

ich hab es mit dem treiber von laptopvideo2go.com versucht doch bei der installation wird angezeigt das der windowslogo test nicht bestanden wurde und abbruch empfohlen ist, was ich auch getan habe.  sollte ich das ignorieren und trotzdem installieren?


----------



## Virusmaster (29. September 2008)

Ich hab ne ATI grafikkarte und habe auch das ruckeln welche treiber für Ati sollte ich den nehmen hab davon keine ahnung


----------



## Virusmaster (29. September 2008)

Ne Ati RRadeon X600 Pro


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (29. September 2008)

Ganz einfach, auf diese Seite gehen

http://ati.amd.com/support/driver-de.html

dort dein Betriebsystem und deine Grafikkarte auswählen und schon wird dir der entsprechende Treiber zum Download angeboten.


----------



## HeadCrab (29. September 2008)

Draner schrieb:


> ich habe alten treiber installiert und nun geht es besser als mit neuem.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


rofl


----------



## Virusmaster (29. September 2008)

Thx


----------



## Dentus (29. September 2008)

jdf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier einige Tipps, die bei mir (DC 6400, 4GB Hauptspeicher, 8800GT) einiges gebracht haben:
> 
> ...


Danke man! Genau das isses! Hab meine FPS um glatte 100% gesteigert! Schick mir deine Adresse per PM und du bekommst nen Kasten Bier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dschakarin (30. September 2008)

ich hab den laptopvideo2to.com treiber installiert doch leider hat es ncihts verbessert  auch die diversen tipps und grafikkarten einstellungen halfen ncihts  
gibs vllt noch etwas was ich tun kann?


----------



## Narziss89 (30. September 2008)

prozessor: pentium4 3,2ghz (2 CPUs)
grafikkarte: geforce 6600 gt 256 mb
arbeitsspeicher: 2 GB ram

war läuft auf niedrigen bis mittleren einstellungen außerhalb von größeren schlachten fast flüssig. im szenario ruckelt es jedoch extrem.

wie kann mir geholfen werden, ohne (viel) geld fürs aufrüsten auszugeben? =)

mfg narziss


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (30. September 2008)

Prozessor reicht aus, auch fürs nächste Jahr noch, wenn du XP nutzt reicht auch der RAM.

Da hängts an der Grafikkarte, eine Verbesserung würde etwa 130 Euro kosten, musst du wissen ob das zu viel ist.

Spiel sollte jedoch in irgendeiner Auflösung auch in Szenarien flüssig laufen, man muss ja ans Endgame denken, da will man ja auch noch Spass haben.


----------



## Nerdavia (30. September 2008)

jdf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier einige Tipps, die bei mir (DC 6400, 4GB Hauptspeicher, 8800GT) einiges gebracht haben:
> 
> ...





Was ist mit dem ´´*Löschen des CombatLog-Registers*´´ gemeint....wie geht das genau bitte


----------



## jdf (30. September 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem ´´*Löschen des CombatLog-Registers*´´ gemeint....wie geht das genau bitte



Dein Chatfenster hat in der Standardeinstellung zwei Seiten: das Allgemeine Chatfenster und das Combat-Log. Mit Rechtsklick auf die Seitenbezeichnung (die rein optisch etwas an ein Register in einem Ordner erinnert, daher die Bezeichnung)  kannst du per Menu diverse Dinge mit der jeweiligen Seite machen; u.a. kannst du sie löschen...

HTH,

JDF


----------



## Ilunadin (30. September 2008)

glockenturm11 schrieb:


> Mit AA und AF aktiviert läufts besser, als wenn man beides deaktiviert.
> Dazu BuffThrottle und das Game flutscht...
> In den settings.xml am besten noch Specular/Lightmaps auf False setzen.



Das mach ich wie und wo? Finde meine ATI Systemsteuerung nämlich nicht


----------



## totti1504 (1. Oktober 2008)

hiho@all

Sollte es bei euch nur in den Schlachtfeldern Probleme geben,probiert doch einfach mal die Gruppe zu verlassen bzw. in eine eigenständige Gruppe zu gehen.
Sobald ich in einer Gruppe auf den Schlachtfeldern bin,zuckelt und ruckelt es ungemein.
Sobald ich sie aber verlasse,keine Probleme mehr.

Könnt ja mal eure Erfahrungen damit schreiben,ob es nur bei mir so ist. Der Nachteil dabei ist leider weniger Erfahrung und Rufpunkte.

Mfg


----------



## wolfgar (3. Oktober 2008)

totti1504 schrieb:


> hiho@all
> 
> Sollte es bei euch nur in den Schlachtfeldern Probleme geben,probiert doch einfach mal die Gruppe zu verlassen bzw. in eine eigenständige Gruppe zu gehen.
> Sobald ich in einer Gruppe auf den Schlachtfeldern bin,zuckelt und ruckelt es ungemein.
> ...



Das liegt an den Buffs und Debuffs deiner GrP aber dafür gibbet mitlerweile ein Addon um das abzustellen ;O)


----------

